# Derealisation recovery?



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

I have had DP/DR for 3 months. The DR is what really disturbs me. It seems many people who recover ignore DPDR and it lessons over time. But how do you ignore being in a fractured reality where everything looks strange!

Any advice from people who have recovered from intense DR?


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

You aren't going to find too many people who have recovered on this forum answering questions like this, which sucks a lot. They are simply just living their lives right now, and DP has turned into a faded memory. I had derealization and depersonalization for somewhere between 2 and 3 months. It does become more minute over time, but it is so gradual you don't notice. You just compare how you feel to the week before and think, "I must be recovering because last week I was breaking down every day." You do not ignore the fractured reality, this will just upset you even more when you find it's not going away. You just need to accept it for now. Just have faith that it will go away, and don't WORRY about it. Live life like you used to along side the temporary symptoms of DR. I know it is extremely hard to do this, but the first stage of recovery is the hardest, and then it becomes smoother. Good feelings of reality will sneak up on you without you even noticing!


----------



## trina (Nov 29, 2012)

Is it normal not to have any anxiety? Like I can't feel anything. I can't feel comfort ... Nothing I just feel dead!


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

trina said:


> Is it normal not to have any anxiety? Like I can't feel anything. I can't feel comfort ... Nothing I just feel dead!


Ok, this is something a lot of people on this forum don't understand. EVERY SINGLE FORM OF DP IS FUELED BY ANXIETY AND WORRY. Nobody who has DP feels calm. They may have moments where they feel relatively calm compared to past DP experiences, but they are never at peace of mind. You are worrying about the fact that you feel dead. This proves to me that you can actually feel emotions, or you wouldn't be on this website in desperation. Since you are so engaged in the fact that you can't feel anything, you are not allowing room for the emotions you are used to feeling. Now, you can't expect the good feelings to come overnight because we are a residual outcome of our PAST thoughts and actions. Therefore, there will be a delay in the effects of positive thoughts. Do the things that gave you emotions before, and they will slowly transform from a distraction to you actually enjoying them! The next step after that is training your mind not even to realize that you are recovering, and then life just.. goes back to normal


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

DR is what's the hardest for me to accept. Everywhere I am looks strange and unreal.

I am still worried that I may be developing something worse like:

"Individuals with schizophrenia commonly experience a disorder in their perception. Their surroundings are unreal and their external sensory environment seems different from what they previously knew. In fact, their perceptions become derailed"


----------



## trina (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Luke .... I would like to even feel sad. I wrecked my car last week and my heart beat fast for a few mins but I didn't freak out like I normally would.


----------

